# Will you pay $5.00 per month??



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks like we are going to able to program our DVR over the internet starting around Feburary. I was wondering would folks pay $5.00 per month for this service. Will this fee make you leave dish?? 

What is your thoughts on a possible fee??

PS this fee may not happen it is our time to let dish know what we think.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I seriously doubt that there will be a $5.00 fee attached to this feature and if there was I would doubt many people would pay it. As to any fee.... I don't know anyone that is pro fee. 

If they charge one would I leave.. Nope.. Just would evaluate cost vs. benefit and then go from there like any other fee I come into. Personally I don't think it warrants a fee so I hope they don't impose one.

And to clarify.. I am not aware of any mention of a fee being associated with Web Scheduling. This thread is pure speculation and based on opinions.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

I wouldn't pay the fee so I wouldn't have the feature. It's just not worth it.


DGIB


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I would pay what it's worth to me - NOTHING.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Remote timer setting enabling fee: $39.99


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

I would think paying the DVR fee should include it...sounds like a great feature though.


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

texaswolf said:


> I would think paying the DVR fee should include it...sounds like a great feature though.


Bingo !!!! We have a winner.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't use it with my Tivo which has it included in their fees. I wouldn't pay to have it available with Dish. I would subscribe though if it were free just because I like cool features that I have no use for. Really, I like to know I "can" do something even if I won't.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

Nothing, I pay enough! Question: What is feature and why would I want it?


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

I"m not going to pay E* for something my slingbox can do for free.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I can only think of one reason I'd want this - to program my DVR while away from home. If I were gone alot, maybe it would be worth something. I'm not, it isn't.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Why are we speculating about a $5 fee when there is no evidence of any such thing.

Some people just like to stir up trouble and watch.

DRIVE BY MEDIA??


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Jim5506 said:



> Why are we speculating about a $5 fee when there is no evidence of any such thing.
> 
> Some people just like to stir up trouble and watch.
> 
> DRIVE BY MEDIA??


Yeah don't give them any ideas 

This might be a justification for a "per account" DVR fee. At least we would be getting somthing that non-DVR owners would not.

Still not a justification to charge a DVR fee for each box and we may not use it but at least it would be something for our money.

-JB


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't leave E* over this fee, but like PPV, Sports subs and Internationals, I don't intend on using the service. I know it would make convenient sense for some , but not for me. In this age of re-broadcasts and re-runs, if I miss recording something because I'm not home, I'll just wait for it to be shown later or do without.


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 7, 2007)

E* seems to be pretty good at dinging you for fees. This plus the HD addon fee seems kind of silly.


----------



## truckerd (Nov 18, 2007)

There is not a fee if you dont have a phone line hooked up you are paying a extra fee and then if you hook up to the enternet they take that fee away


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I will NOT pay any fee to use online features. IT isn't worth it in my situation. DISH needs to add some features for free. IT is time to give consumers some value rich extras without the extra CABLE fees.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

I won't pay.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

When I had my (SD) Homezone, there was a $10 "enabling" fee. This allowed the Homezone to be used remotely over the net as part of my ATT DSL browser. As well, I was able to stream LAUNCHcast and rate songs from the HZ. Of course, I could also play my own station. The Homezone used photos on the HDD as a screensaver if desired (NICE FEATURE!!!!) and I could email a photo to someone through the Homezone. I could also upload mp3 files to the HZ. Music and photos could be uploaded via USB or through it's "Homezone Media Scout".

Being that we can upload photos to the 722's HDD, Dish better make use of these photos as a screensaver. All of us have been caught with something paused for more than 5 minutes. I had my HZ screensaver set to come on after 5 minutes of inactivity. 'Real' inactivity such as a pause.

Those were the sole benefits to having a Homezone. Those are the only features I miss about my Homezone. Well, that and when you told something to record "All Episodes" there was an option for "This Channel" or "All Channels". Unfortunately, to do this sort of thing on the 622/722, we have to do a Dish Pass. Which at times can record undesirable crap.

Anyway, I really like my 722. But, I miss those media features of the Homezone. Getting a HZ-HD would have not been worth it.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I wouldn't, but not as a matter of principle, simply because I doubt I would use it very much, and it's not worth the cost to me. This is a mildly useful feature that's more beneficial to Dish as a selling point for brochures than as a revenue generator. And I suspect that that's how it'll be used, not for a fee. But we'll see.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure i would use it often...we always ask each other if we made sure something was set, or if we had enough room left....so i would access it quite a bit....but for $5 bucks a month...on top of the dvr fee...i probably would hold off on it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The feature might be handy for me four or five times a year. As it is, it requires an Internet connection which is going to reduce its market substantially.

Because I see it largely as a marketing/research tool for DISH, I don't think anyone should have to pay for it. I'm sure they have their eye on selling information about what I'm recording (whether through the service or directly from the DVR), so they should give it to me for free.


----------

